# Match Light Attempt @ 33ft Aka 10m (sim) Update: Card Cut Attempt



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I dont have any matches, and wanted to see if it was even worth purchasing a box... This is my first attempt,

Do you think its close enought to practice the real deal?






Thanks]

LGD

update:

I didnt want to cloud the forum with a failed card cut attept so I will add it here






I need to change my band set up or something.. I usually just worry about hitting the target not doing something specific with it... partial cut will have to do for now.

thank you for visiting/revisiting the thread

LGD


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

you hit it that's close enough for me!! I say go for it nothing to lose


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Toothpick from 33 feet? I'd say you have arrived Bud! Light it up!







Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks JLS... well I have tons of toothpicks, and not quite sure where to get the right matches here yet... I really want to try to get just the tip of the toothpick, at least my curiousity of if I could even hit it or not has been satisfied.

LGD


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Do it. Do it. Do it.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Flatband said:


> I'd say you have arrived Bud! Light it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy, If I had a nickel everytime I heard that through out my highschool years..










Thanks Bud.

LGD


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a pack of strike anywhere matches I can send you









Great shooting by the way dood!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

well i wish you luck in your endeavor


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice shooting! Get some matches.. that's a pass


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Good job, What were you shooting with LGD? I couldnt quite make it out at the end of the video.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

brainleak said:


> Good job, What were you shooting with LGD? I couldnt quite make it out at the end of the video.


Durp... I knew I forgot to do something in my vid.... It was a Yo poly with top slots

Thanks

Greg


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Go big or go home. I say do it! Do it!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Updated with a card cut attempt vid... sorry for it being sideways.. I forgot to reposition the lens.

It looks like I have some figuring to do..

thanks

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting, on both vids. Wad up a small piece of paper and put it on the toothpick, it will simulate the end of the match.

Good luck on with both shots. They are fun to work on...they are about the only things I have been shooting at for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the paper idea... I might even use some of my kids play dough....

Yeah its pretty interesting.. I usually shoot at quarters to hone in on my aiming.. practice golfballs as well... so this is a new beast... first day not so bad... I have a little over 3 weeks left to fully practice (until my wife and kids get back from the in-laws







)

Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Good shooting ! What size ammo were you using?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i would say absolutely! i am impressed with your skillz, very nicely done sir! are you shooting into your vehicle? your a brave man LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Of course Bill is the expert on these stunts, but I seem to recall him posting that you need pretty high velocity to get a clean cut on a card ... something around 250fps or better. Bigger ammo makes it easier to hit the card, but smaller ammo makes it easier to cut the card if you hit it ... because the smaller ammo has greater velocity. Impressive shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Charles said:


> Of course Bill is the expert on these stunts, but I seem to recall him posting that you need pretty high velocity to get a clean cut on a card ... something around 250fps or better. Bigger ammo makes it easier to hit the card, but smaller ammo makes it easier to cut the card if you hit it ... because the smaller ammo has greater velocity. Impressive shooting!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks charles... I will have to just go through my different band/tube sets and see which one works well... I think my distant shooters would be good, but I am not as accurate with butterfly as I want to be.. One good thing is, its nice to hear that smaller ammo should be able to do this, since I really dont have anything bigger than (some size shy 1/2").

Doing this and looking back at my first set of videos, I am amazed that I even got to this point.. I guess it does pay to practice, practice, practice... I am no where near to what I want to be, but as long as I keep going forward I cant complain.

Cheers

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

moved thread to a more appropiate area..

LGD


----------

